# PC fährt nur sporadisch hoch



## Michelinus (10. Februar 2005)

Hi Zusammen,

ich hab für meinen Dad aus meinen Restbeständen einen PC mit folgenden Komponenten zusammengebaut.

Mainboard Epox-7KXA
AMD 1GHz Slot A
256MB Speicher
USB2.0-PCI Karte
GeForce2 MX400

Mein Problem ist nun das der Rechner, vor allem wenn er einige Stunden gestanden hat, nur nach unzähligem drücken der Reset-Taste hochfährt. Läuft er einmal gibt es keinerlei Probleme, dann kann ich ihn sooft ich will ein und ausschalten. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? Bin neu hier und mit meinem Latein am Ende! 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
<!-- / message -->


----------



## fred31 (11. Februar 2005)

Wo hängt er denn?

Kann so ziemlich an allem liegen!

Was ist für en Netzteil drinne?


----------



## Michelinus (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo Fred31,

er geht nicht einmal ins Bios. Der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Das Netzteil ist ein 500Watt in einem neuen Gehäuse.


----------



## Tobias K. (11. Februar 2005)

moin


Kenne das Problem von nem Kumpel und der hatte eine komplett andere Hardware.

Nimm den PC vorm anmachen mal ein paar Sekunden komplett vom Stromnetzt und versuche es dann nochmal.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## thedolby (11. Februar 2005)

Kann auch an der Grafikkarte liegen, hatte schon mehrere Fälle bei der GeForce2 wo sie im kalten Zustand nix angezeigt hat und nach paarmal mühsamem Versuchen dann endlich gekommen ist.


----------



## fred31 (11. Februar 2005)

Lass mich zusammenfassen:

Netzteil fängt an zu surren.
Lämpchen vorne am Rechner gehen an.
Ende.



Gibt er komische Beeps von sich (ähnlich wie Morsecodes - beispielsweise "beep beep beep 

beep beep beep 

......")?</P> 
Wenn ja ist Hardware defekt. Goolge dann einfach nach "Beepcodes" und den Namen Deines BIOS-Herstellers.


Wenn nein: schraub den Rechner mal auf und schau ob die Lüfter sich anfangen zu drehen.
Wenn nicht ist das die Ursache (Schutz vom Motherboard).


----------

